# rhom eating snails?



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well i got a batch of snails in with some plants i ordered not too long ago... they were getting REAL bad and i was starting to get pissed... was about to post a question on how to get rid of them, but i did a search and it seemed the only way to do so was to tear down the tank and start over? not what i wanted to hear, BUT now the snails are really nowhere to be seen--- i mean you see one here or there but not even close to the numbers before? is it ok for the rhoms health to be eating these things? they are pretty small- im surprised he can even see them....?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

It should be alright. I dont really think hes eating them anyways, way too small for your rhom to even get imo. They might be hiding somewhere who knows.

There are also other ways to get rid of the snails than having to tear down your whole tank too.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

rocker said:


> It should be alright. I dont really think hes eating them anyways, way too small for your rhom to even get imo. They might be hiding somewhere who knows.
> 
> There are also other ways to get rid of the snails than having to tear down your whole tank too.


like how? the only treatments i can find only knock them out, then i have to vac them out.
thats a pain as* as it is. ive just started squashing them against the glass when i see them. i wish i could have a clown loach survive a week to take them out.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

odyssey said:


> It should be alright. I dont really think hes eating them anyways, way too small for your rhom to even get imo. They might be hiding somewhere who knows.
> 
> There are also other ways to get rid of the snails than having to tear down your whole tank too.


like how? the only treatments i can find only knock them out, then i have to vac them out.
thats a pain as* as it is. ive just started squashing them against the glass when i see them. i wish i could have a clown loach survive a week to take them out.
[/quote]

try a piece of cucumber... drop it in the tank, or maybe a few slices, and wait a few hours, remove with snails attached... repeat over and over and you can knock down a population pretty fast... personally i like snails so i let them be


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

try and find a snale trap online and make one

thats what i do

:]


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I had a RBP that I saw eat a couple snails back when I had a snail problem. He lost the taste for them quickly. I ended up tearing down the tanks to get rid of them. My one buddy had good luck using Clown Loaches, completely wiped them out. I have seen this stuff called Snail-be-gone or something similar, never heard of anyone who used it though. I heard of the cucumber method. Good luck, I hate those things.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I've seen my 6.5 inch rhom eat snails a few times..
I was surprised to see that at first, but I guess he likes them !
He just spots them on the glass and cleans them out...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

My sanchezi eats the snails that I put in his tank...and he is doing fine.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

he has to be eating them... theres really not to many "hiding spots" that i cant see in the tank- pretty wide open--- and ile i said they were EVERYWHERE... and now they are very scarce--- is it true they scratch the glass?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm kind of glad if they eat them, I'd got a nice crop growing in my tank ...
Thanks rizman


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

get some small convicts... they did the job for me with 10 large pygos and a ton of snails... only hard part is then catching the small ass convicts


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah those convicts are warriors in p tanks- they seem pretty smart-


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

rocker said:


> It should be alright. I dont really think hes eating them anyways, way too small for your rhom to even get imo. They might be hiding somewhere who knows.
> 
> There are also other ways to get rid of the snails than having to tear down your whole tank too.


 I KNOW this is an extremely late reply but My Spilo has been picking off the Snails off of the hose line that runs the bubble wand and DAMN IT I had to cut the hose back about 4 times in the past few weeks. Now I need to buy a new silicon hose. I saw him strike it the last time. I couldn't believe it. He is about 7 inches and the snails are very tiny about a 1/4-1/2 inch.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

just a tad late

well whne my p's havnt eaten for a coupld days the snails will die off and i will siphone lots of empty shells


----------

